# Steam Spiele nicht runterladen



## Penny2912 (1. September 2013)

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Community,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Steam: Ich habe mir das Humble Bundle gekauft und dort war ja z.B. Crysis 2 drin. Jetzt hatte ich das Spiel schon auf DVD, allerdings wurden mir die anderen Steam Spiele erst angezeigt wenn ich alle aktiviert habe. Ich wollte nun den Inhalt meines normalen Crysis 2 Ordners dort rein kopieren, sodass ich das nicht mehr downloaden muss. Geht das oder ist das generell nicht möglich?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

Grüße
Penny


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. September 2013)

Ja, geht:

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5357-FSQM-0382


----------



## Coldhardt (1. September 2013)

Das ist danke ich nicht möglich, da Steam da noch einige Verknüpfungen etc. reinhaut. Aber wenn du das Spiel eh schon hast kannst du den zweiten Key ja verschenken/verkaufen


----------



## Penny2912 (1. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, geht:
> 
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5357-FSQM-0382


 

Danke! Dann probier ich das mal!



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Das ist danke ich nicht möglich, da Steam da noch einige Verknüpfungen etc. reinhaut. Aber wenn du das Spiel eh schon hast kannst du den zweiten Key ja verschenken/verkaufen


 
Ich musste ihn ja schon aktivieren weil das so ein Paket war !


Edit: Also hab's probiert und es geht nicht. Dann muss ich es wohl neu downloaden. Coldhardt hatte recht !
Naja. Aber trotzdem danke!

Oder weiß noch jemand einen Lösungsversuch?


----------



## Shona (1. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, geht:
> 
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5357-FSQM-0382


 Das was da steht geht nur wenn es ein Steamworks Titel also nur mit denen die hier List of games using Steam authentication - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ein Hacken bei Retail Disc haben.
Crysis 2 gehört nicht zu den Spielen die man so einfach über DVD installieren kann, den wie in dem Artikel bei Steam steht wird man ansich sofort aufgefordert sich einzulogen. Das ist nötig damit geprüft wird ob es Aktualisierungen für das Spiel gibt, den dann wird nur das von DVD installiert das nicht davon betroffen ist, der Rest wird neu runtergeladen.

Ihr stellt euch das immer so einfach an aber das ist es nicht und wird es auch nie sein


----------



## northstar (1. September 2013)

Geht es nur darum das du Crysis 2 in der Steam Bibliothek hast? Wenn Ja, dann füge es doch einfach als steamfremdes Spiel hinzu!!


----------



## Penny2912 (1. September 2013)

northstar schrieb:


> Geht es nur darum das du Crysis 2 in der Steam Bibliothek hast? Wenn Ja, dann füge es doch einfach als steamfremdes Spiel hinzu!!


 
Nee, ich habe es schon in der Bibliothek; damit die anderen Spiele auch freigeschaltet wurden, musste ich Crysis 2 auch aktivieren. Will das Spiel jetzt einfach in Steam haben. Aber dann muss ich es wohl oder übel einfach downloaden ! (Wenn die neue HDD da ist )


----------

